# June 1st Smackdown Discussion Thread



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Warning: SPOILERS BELOW.

-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-




> Booker T came out to a massive pop, while Michael Cole drew the usual massive heat. Lilian Garcia received nice applause.
> 
> There was a notable statement during the opening video. They said the WWE Championship will be defended for the first time on Smackdown in four years. They claimed it was eight years on Monday's Raw, so which is it?
> 
> ...


from 411mania


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Lol Sandows is great, that cart wheel is going to bring him so much heat lol.

Oh and Seen Cara is back and no botches, good to see his return was good.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Lookin' forward to that Sandow match. DAT CARTWHEEL.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

I love how the person is surprised Zeke still has a job. Something tells me he wasn't the only one in the crowd who thought that.

Sandow is awesome. He's going to get a lot of heel heat.


----------



## Stone Cold 666 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Yeah, Ryback needs an actual feud, like idk, THE MIZ?? Drew McIntyre?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Stone Cold 666 said:


> Yeah, Ryback needs an actual feud, like idk, THE MIZ?? Drew McIntyre?


It's time for a feud. Ryback is going backwards in terms of crowd response as people are over the squash matches with local jobbers.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Kids love him though, so WWE will keep doing what they are doing with him.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Can't they at least let Ryback beat up on jobbers that are actually on the roster? I mean even letting him squash JTG or Jinder Mahal would be a nice change of pace at this point.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

This Ryback thing is beyond stale. Honestly, beating these unknown jobbers isn't making him look good. Either give him some real competition or get rid of him.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Sin Cara with new attire? Nice. I figured sooner or later they would come out with more colors other than blue and white for the outfits/masks just like Rey Rey.
Plus, I hated the blue attire so it's nice to see a change. No botches is also good to know.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Cool Ziggler vs Sheamus even though he'll lose should be a good match.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Sounds like a good show far I'm impressed but... scared


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

until the reaper came out....???


huh what?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Ziggler is going to snap on Swagger.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Smackdown spends a lot of time trying to build O'Neil/Young as a promising tag team to completely throw it away in a meaningless two minute tag match against two thrown together faces. This is exactly why Smackdown's roster is suffering due to completely terrible booking.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Seems good so far. SD showing improvement since after Extreme Rules.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

I'd like to know why a makeshift team of comedy jobbers beat an up and coming new tag team with a roll up in two minutes.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

This is the first show in a whiles where the show ends with a WWE title match.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

No Orton? Isn't he suppose to be the "franchise player"?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



SideTableDrawer said:


> I'd like to know why a makeshift team of comedy jobbers beat an up and coming new tag team with a roll up in two minutes.


Because Smackdown doesn't care to build up any new stars. It's just going through the motions. I already wrote a post questioning the booking.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Kane will win the wwe champion with help from John Laurinaitis and David Otunga plus wwe is buid up about that is the first time the wwe title onlne on smackdown for 8 year.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Titus and O'Neil lost? This fucking company. They don't know how to push anyone properly.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Titus & O'Neil?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

So basically aj and kane will figure out they are being used by these two and join together.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Bryan telling AJ that Punk is only using her, that's hilarious considering Punk wants nothing to do with her and he was using her for months! LOL


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



morris3333 said:


> Kane will win the wwe champion with help from John Laurinaitis and David Otunga plus wwe is buid up about that is the first time the wwe title onlne on smackdown for 8 year.


What build up? I didn't see anything on Raw... and even then its only 1 nights build up


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Sarcasm1 said:


> No Orton? Isn't he suppose to be the "franchise player"?


If he's not on camera, he'll probably be in the dark match.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



The Redeemer said:


> Bryan telling AJ that Punk is only using her, that's hilarious considering Punk wants nothing to do with her and he was using her for months! LOL


He wasn't using her though. She was using him cause she's a fame whore. Daniel Bryan did nothing wrong when they were together. All he did was appreciate her. She's using Punk the same way she used DB


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

looks like Ziggler is finally going to lose Swagger Vickie. Bought time we see what he is made of.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

With Sandow doing the cartwheel after he wins, I guess we won't be seeing the Yeswheel when DB wins the WWE title.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Carcass said:


> He wasn't using her though. She was using him cause she's a fame whore. Daniel Bryan did nothing wrong when they were together. All he did was appreciate her. She's using Punk the same way she used DB


Sorry, I forgot my mark glasses on that post, my bad.

Yeah, he just wanted her down at ringside, the silly bitch was stupid enough to get in Big Show's way when he ran her over. Bryan would have made Big Show tap and cry even harder than he did if that match would have continued!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Uh... Are they turning Ziggler face???? I may be jumping to conclusions here but it seems like it....


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Worst thing about AJ is how she repayed DB for being such a great lover, she cost him his world title @ WM cause she wanted to hog the spotlight and get that kiss. Breaking up with her was the best thing for DB even though it hurt him tremendously doing so. Notice how after they broke up, he made both Sheamus and Punk tap out at the last two PPVs.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Carcass said:


> He wasn't using her though. She was using him cause she's a fame whore. Daniel Bryan did nothing wrong when they were together. All he did was appreciate her. She's using Punk the same way she used DB


The only thing he did wrong was tell her he wish she was never born. But he was angry about losing the title, so its acceptable.

I wouldn't be surprised if Bryan turns face soon. As I said, he never really did anything bad during his heel run. I mean, he cashed in on Big Show... but he is a dick anyway. He's easily redeemable.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

More build on Swagger screwing things up for Ziggles, Sin Cara and no botches, Sheamus really over, AND backstage seg with AJ? SD looking to be good this week. (Y)


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



RiZE said:


> Uh... Are they turning Ziggler face???? I may be jumping to conclusions here but it seems like it....


Not likely. He's rumored to break up with Vickie to get into a feud with Orton. Unless Orton is going heel, Ziggler is staying heel.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Good Zigs was costing Vickie all her heat anyway.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> Not likely. He's rumored to break up with Vickie to get into a feud with Orton. Unless Orton is going heel, Ziggler is staying heel.


Where did you read that rumor? All I ever see on this board is speculation from people, never any rumors from site son things like that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

It really looks like it thou, And if Ziggles is not turning, he's not selling it w... Ziggles not selling? F that. I think Ziggles will probably just leave or do something to Swagger to kick him out.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



The Redeemer said:


> Where did you read that rumor? All I ever see on this board is speculation from people, never any rumors from site son things like that.


- Dolph Ziggler is expected to have program with Randy Orton now that Chris Jericho has been suspended.

Source: F4Wonline.com/Wrestle Newz


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



> 7. C.M. Punk fought Kane to a DQ finish when Daniel Bryan interfered in a WWE Championship match. Slow and plodding at start. The crowd got into it toward the end. Daniel Bryan ran out. He's way over. Bryan attacked both men, and the red called the bell for a DQ finish. Kane ended up chokeslamming both men at the same time.
> 
> Big Johnny comes out and declared the WWE Championship match at No Way Out a Triple Threat match.
> 
> Bryan and punk were left in the ring with AJ. Bryan tried to get her to leave with him, but she left without either one of them. Bryan slapped Punk twice. Punk gave Bryan a GTS. The fans loved it.


.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Ugh after that ending, AJ's def getting with Kane


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

After the triple threat announcement, my interest in No Way Out has plummeted. Guess they're saving Punk/Bryan's submission/Iron Man Match for SummerSlam or MITB.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

7. C.M. Punk fought Kane to a DQ finish when Daniel Bryan interfered in a WWE Championship match. Slow and plodding at start. The crowd got into it toward the end. Daniel Bryan ran out. He's way over. Bryan attacked both men, and the red called the bell for a DQ finish. Kane ended up chokeslamming both men at the same time.

Big Johnny comes out and declared the WWE Championship match at No Way Out a Triple Threat match.

Bryan and punk were left in the ring with AJ. Bryan tried to get her to leave with him, but she left without either one of them. Bryan slapped Punk twice. Punk gave Bryan a GTS. The fans loved it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

First Chyna, then Tori, then Lita and now AJ. Kane gets the bitches.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Oscirus said:


> Ugh after that ending, AJ's def getting with Kane


I hope not...that would be such a waste. I still think AJ will go either with DB or Punk.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

No way AJ goes with Kane. Goes back to D Bry.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

No Cesaro on NXT, Superstars, or Smackdown. WWE really completely ruined his debut. He's completely off the radar to the point that he shouldn't have even appeared as whenever he does show up again, the audience won't care.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



RatedR10 said:


> There was a backstage segment with Daniel Bryan telling A.J. that C.M. Punk is only using her.


Unless the show actually comes off much better than this reads...


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Kane has nothing to do with AJ
he is just there to take the pin and help the feud to go on without either one of the two lose at no way out
the story clearly will continue past no way out maybe untill summerslam when AJfinally take a clear side


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Oscirus said:


> Ugh after that ending, AJ's def getting with Kane


Why would you say that? There's no AJ/Kane connection.

I must say I like Kane's involvement in this feud. He adds another dynamic. Kane works best with small agile guys when he can use his size. And in a triple threat match he won't slow it down as much.

I hope they have big things in mind for Ziggler. He's too talented to not be a main event player. I think he's ready. Great in the ring, great personality, I don't see anything he's missing. I mean what does Alberto have that Ziggler doesn't?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Its inevitable. AJ is pregnant in an episode of Maury. Who is the father? Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, or Kane?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

I'll call it... if Kane gets AJ that would harm AJ's credibility as a diva. If he also wins the belt... well... if they thought ratings were bad before...

And I love Kane... but the guy is way past his prime and has no business having the belt. The only reason he should be in this fued is to eat the pin for Bryan to extend the fued.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Somehow, Kane always gets the girl. It has to be the whole "burnt" thing.

All seriousness though, he's just there to get the pin fall so Bryan/Punk can continue down the road, and I don't have a problem with that to be honest.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Well, hopefully Kane's involvement is nothing more than an out for CM Punk losing the title without getting pinned or submitted.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Stall_19 said:


> I hope they have big things in mind for Ziggler. He's too talented to not be a main event player. I think he's ready. Great in the ring, great personality, I don't see anything he's missing. I mean what does Alberto have that Ziggler doesn't?


Vince's personal stamp of approval. Del Rio's character was completely made by Vince.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> No Cesaro on NXT, Superstars, or Smackdown. WWE really completely ruined his debut. He's completely off the radar to the point that he shouldn't have even appeared as whenever he does show up again, the audience won't care.


Agreed. I remember reading Triple H didn't want any superstar from FCW on the main roster without a gimmick and storylines mapped out for them so they're not lost in the shuffle. I wonder whatever happened to that... :no:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

AJ sort of lost the innocent side to her after DB, now she will lose her dignity through Kane.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



the fox said:


> Kane has nothing to do with AJ
> he is just there to take the pin and help the feud to go on without either one of the two lose at no way out
> the story clearly will continue past no way out maybe untill summerslam when AJfinally take a clear side


I definitely agree with this. The feud will come to a climax at SS. Kane is there to prolong the Punk/DB feud and hopefully We see where AJ's heart lies.

I think the might continue with the Punk/AJ angle past NWO.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Someone needs to warn DB that if he gets back with AJ she's just gonna break his heart again.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> Vince's personal stamp of approval. Del Rio's character was completely made by Vince.


Unfortunately.... 

I still have hope Ziggler will eventually break through.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Just when I thought WWE could pull off an awesome swerve and give Kane the Title...They pulled off the obvious ending. Ugh. Guess I'm not watching Smackdown this week.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



RatedR10 said:


> Agreed. I remember reading Triple H didn't want any superstar from FCW on the main roster without a gimmick and storylines mapped out for them so they're not lost in the shuffle. I wonder whatever happened to that... :no:


I think the problem is that everyone on Smackdown besides a select few gets lost in the shuffle. Cesaro's only fault was that he debuted on Smackdown which WWE doesn't care about at all. If he debuted on Raw, this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Is the show done? Did Orton make an appearance?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Watch AJ be ringside during the Triple Threat match, she gets hurt accidentally. DB and/or Punk get distracted, leading to Kane taking advantage and winning the title.

Please WWE, don't fuck up the DB/AJ/Punk angle.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

LOL @ anybody thinking that Kane would win the WWE title on Smackdown. Kane isn't in this feud to win the title, he's in it to lose for either Bryan or Punk. From what I read, Kane likes putting younger talent over, and what better way to do that than help Bryan win the title without letting Punk lose it.

And I still think AJ will end up costing Punk the title, to Bryan. We seen on RAW how she cost Punk the match when "trying" to help him. These segments with Bryan trying to get AJ back might be them making it look like she is over Bryan so she can get closer to Punk and cost him the title.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> I think the problem is that everyone on Smackdown besides a select few gets lost in the shuffle. Cesaro's only fault was that he debuted on Smackdown which WWE doesn't care about at all. If he debuted on Raw, this wouldn't have happened.


Debuting on RAW didn't help Tensai any.


----------



## HardNocks (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Thanks for the spoilers! Now I don't have to tape.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



ecabney said:


> Debuting on RAW didn't help Tensai any.


Well Tensai had problems being the character that he was being booked for, so I don't think it's exactly the same situation. Raw had no choice but to downgrade him but he got a better deal at the start than Cesaro got on Smackdown.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

You know what I think? I think that we should all calm down on the speculation that Kane will eat a Daniel Bryan pinfall. In typical WWE fashion, they'll get a hold of this speculation, and they'll purposely change the outcome at the last second just to swerve us.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Well then that would only help Bryan in the long run, he'll get 20 times the support after that!!


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Remember when Morrison was randomly inserted into the bryan Miz feud and evo thought morrison was going to submit???? Just saying Kane doesnt have to eat the pin. 

From a storyline angle it makes sense for aj to go with Kane since they've both been getting used by these two. ( At least in Aj's mind)


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

No Cesaro or Drew but we see Kane and Big Show twice a week. What a fucking joke!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

I can't wait until that big sweaty Kane converts AJ to libertarianism and she becomes the notorious Fem-Kane you see fanart of.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Yeah, Cesaro's debut was completely botched. Triple H's mandate apparently didn't apply to him for whatever reason. Or he pissed Vince off backstage or something. Eh.

Looks like a decent show. Better than Raw, anyway.

Sandow's actions make me smile from just reading about them.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Watching SD for Sandow, and of course the Bryan/Punk feud.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

SmackDown (Airing June 1st on SyFy):

* The show opens with World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus in the ring talking about defending the title against Alberto Del Rio at No Way Out when he was interrupted by David Otunga, who demanded an apology from Sheamus for his actions the past 2 weeks on RAW.

* Alberto Del Rio came out and basically sucked up to John Laurinaitis. Del Rio is informed by Otunga that under Laurinaitis’s orders, he will be able to pick an opponent for Sheamus later tonight. Sheamus then delivered a Brogue Kick to Otunga and Del Rio bailed up the ramp.

* A hype video for Sin Cara airs, followed by a new entrance for the former Mistico. He has new ring gear as well.

* Sin Cara b. Heath Slater with a tilt-a-whirl face buster.

* CM Punk vs. Kane for the WWE Championship is hyped for later.

* Damien Sandow came out and cut a promo on Ezekiel Jackson, who was supposed to be his opponent tonight. Jackson got pissed at being called an ignoramus and tossed Sandow, who was on the apron, into the ring and the referee called for the bell.

* Damien Sandow b. Ezekiel Jackson with a neck breaker.

* Backstage, Dolph Ziggler approaches Alberto Del Rio pleading to be the person to face Sheamus tonight. Del Rio tells Ziggler that he has his wish, meaning Sheamus will face Ziggler later on.

* Ryback b. 2 local workers with a double muscle buster.

* World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus b. Dolph Ziggler w/Vickie Guerrero with the Brogue Kick in a non-title match when Jack Swagger tried to interfere, only to mess it up for Ziggler. After the match, Swagger tried apologizing to Ziggler, who blew it off completely and headed to the back.

* Backstage, Matt Striker interviews WWE Champion CM Punk about his match for the title with Kane later tonight. Punk says he is honored to be on SmackDown defending the title for the first time in nearly a decade and tonight, Kane will truly see why he is the Best in the World.

* WWE United States Champion Santino Marella and Zack Ryder b. Darren Young and Titus O’Neil when Santino rolled up Young. After the match, Big Show came out and took out Marella and Ryder while O’Neil and Young escaped.

* Backstage, Daniel Bryan approaches AJ and says he thinks she needs to be careful about potentially getting involved with CM Punk. AJ questions why Bryan is concerned about her and Punk’s relationship. Bryan responds by saying he thinks Punk is using her.

* WWE Intercontinental Champion Christian came out and joined the announce team for the next match.

* Cody Rhodes b. Tyson Kidd with the Cross Rhodes. After the match, Christian got in the ring and exchanged words with Rhodes for a minute or so.

* Kane vs. WWE Champion CM Punk ended in a no contest when Daniel Bryan came out and attacked both men with a steel chair. After the match, a 3-way brawl ensued and ended when Kane chokeslammed both men at the same time. AJ then came out to check on Punk.

* John Laurinaitis came out and announced that at No Way Out, the WWE Championship will be defended in a Triple Threat match between CM Punk, Daniel Bryan and Kane. Kane smiled and headed to the back, leaving Bryan and Punk in the ring with AJ.

* Bryan tried to get AJ to leave with him instead of Punk; however, AJ ignored Bryan and headed to the back on her own. Bryan started to yell at Punk telling him to stay away from AJ and then slapped him, twice. Punk got mad and delivered a GTS to Bryan. Punk stood over Bryan with the title in hand screaming “BEST IN THE WORLD” to close the show.

-------------------------------------------

I suppose it is a possibility with these spoilers that AJ and Bryan are in cahoots and they are trying their absolute hardest to break down Punk's walls of suspicion and mistrust of AJ and try to have Punk let his guard down for just a moment in trusting AJ so Bryan can take advantage. But that would imply Daniel Bryan winning the title, which if they were going to do, Over the Limit was the place to do it for the surprise and for the maximum momentum. The Kane route seems more likely because it's the route that Vince's trailer park trash mind would go to, as with any Kane/female storyline. Kane ALWAYS gets with the girl even if it's just for a short time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Great to see Bryan/Punk get to close out a show for once. Their storyline is way more compelling that Sheamus and Del Rio.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Looks OK based on these spoilers but then again I thought that about last week's and ended up really enjoying the show. 

-Why are they doing the same exact match with Ryback two weeks in a row? Unless those guys were each 250 pounds it's not going to be any more impressive.

-Nice to see Titus/Young are already losing to thrown together teams like Santino/Ryder. Just when ya think they tag division has a little momentum going they take a step backwards.

-The Sandow bit sounds pretty funny. I'm glad they had him go over somebody huge like Zeke. Definitely helps his credibility more than squashing small guys.

-I'm going to throw up if we see Big Show on both shows every week for the next 2 months.

-Building more dissension between Ziggler and Swagger is nice. I just hope this doesn't lead to a feud where Swagger turns and beats Ziggler. He can turn but Dolph is the one that needs the rub.

-Predictable outcome in the Kane/Punk match but it's the right call. I really wish AJ wasn't involved with this program though because she isn't really going to add anything to it unless she directly helps somebody during the match at NWO.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Based on this weeks episode of Smackdown...(SPOILER-ISH)*

I know the general consensus is that WWE is boring right now by after reading the spoilers for this weeks Smackdown (I'm usually not home on Fridays so I rarely catch SD), WWE has some good things going on right now. To get the obvious out of the way, of course there are the boring feuds (Cena/Big Show/Laurinaitis and Sheamus/anyone) but I'm noticing some other good feuds starting to evolve.

Punk/Bryan is a no brained. Both are good on te mic (IMO) and are both very talented in ring performers. They stole te show hands down at OTL and adding Kane is not necessarily a bad thing. It's just a way to mix the feud up and keep it going until SS, no big deal. 

Christian and Cody Rhodes seem to be developing a nice feud that could, again, go until SS if done correctly. Rhodes has upped his game vastly in the last year or two and Christian is always a solid performer.

Dolph Ziggler seems to be teasing a solo push and could have a nice mini feud with Swagger to start things off. Won't be a GREAT feud but again, could be a good mid card feud.

Even Brodus Clay seems like he is starting to get something more than simply squashing jobbers every week. I'm not saying he is out of that phase yet, but at least it's something.

Now I'm not saying that WWE doesn't have problems, they still have a lot of work to do. But out of all the low points we have seen WWE in, this is not their lowest. Thoughts?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Daniel Bryan will win the title and the girl at NWO. NWO obviously means that Kevin Nash will screw Punk once again, and the new NWO will feature Nash/Bryan/AJ.

Suh-weet.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

I was there

Dark
----
Ambrose worked the dark match and cut a little promo. I taped it and may upload it tomorrow.


NXT
----
Usos opened the show versus Hakwins and Reks. It was the best match of the NXT taping. It was back and forward. Usos were over, like everyone else was in this old ECW, wcw, wwf, and mid south country. They won with a nice powerslam, reverse neck breaker combo

Maxine came to ringside looking hawt as fire to do commentary. They showed her face on the screen a lot during a match between Tamina and Kailtlyn. The duo of Tamina and Kaitlyn had a meh match, very meh which saw Kaitlyn win by submission. It was disappointing as both have had good outings with Max in rent weeks, but it didn't. Look good at all watching those two try to both play power vs power. 

The 6 man tag main event was fun and had solid action. Both teams, the faces in (Gabriel, Percy, and Bateman) and heels (Curtis, JTG, and Mike) played their roles well. Percy played face in peril most match. They ended the outcome on a high note with a Bateman dive on two opponents to the outside and Gabriel tornado DDT. 


Superstars
----
Jinder beat Yoshi in an average match, nothing to brag about, but solid enough as there were no botches 

Christian came out to an amazing pop. McIntyre came out to some heat. Those two worked a hell of a what i presume will be the main event of Superstars. It was filled with false finishes and counter wrestling. A true throwback to Christians main event showcases on ECW where he got plenty of time with young but solid opponents. They worked great as Christian won with a Killswitch and Frog Splash combo. After the match was over and cameras went off, McIntyre got a standing ovation as he got up from the crowd for his hard work.


SD
--
Booker made his intro to a huge ovation, and Cole did the same to huge heat?

Kane vs Punk was announced for the WWE title tonight and a video package was shown about their chair attacks the past few weeks. It is the first time the title has been defended on SmackDown in 4 years

Sheamus came out to a huge ovation like last time he was here. He had lots of signs in the audience. Otunga came out and demanded that he apologize to Ace. He told Sheamus he wasn't the sharpest ball but the whitest one. Del Rio interrupted in his car. They did a bit where Del Rio talked up how people like Sheamus, hooligans, work for people like him and Otunga in real life. Sheamus kicks Otungas head off after Otunga announced that Sheamus would be in action tonight and that Del Rio would pick his opponent

A return video for Sin Cara was aired. Heath Slater came to the ring. Sin Cara made his return in a new Red and white attire. He no longer has the trampoline entrance. It was a short match, but shockingly botchless. Cara won with a La Mistica face plant over submission

A video highlighting Kane and Punk is aired

Zeke makes his way out to the ring during a commercial break. Out comes Sandow. Sandow says everyone in the city are Idiots and that he refuses to work here. Zeke throws him back in the ring when he tries to exit. Zeke goes on the offensive in the corner until the ref makes him let Sandow out. Sandow begins witht combo of knees to Zeke. Then he squashes him like he did Yoshi in weeks past.

Ricardo and Del Rio are shown backstage talking. Dolph interrupts and asks for the chance to take on Sheamus. Del Rio says he sees a fire in Dolph and will give him an opportunity to prove himself.

Ryback is up next to squash two jobbers. He ran threw them with the greatest of ease. There were Goldberg chants throughout the match. He did his finisher on both men at the same time. The crowd started chanting "Feed Him More" post match.

Vickie comes out and does her "Excuse Me!" bit. She gets interrupted by Dolph who says he is here to beat the World Heaveweight Champion. Dolph and Sheamus are what I assume to be the first hour mark main event of SD. The two have a good back and forward match until the end where Sheamus slowly starts to get rolling and dominates. Swagger comes out to cause a distraction on the apron, but he and Dolph collide. Sheamus hits the Brogue Kick and wins. Vickie is shown on the creek looking on in disgust at both her guys.

CM Punk is interviewed by Stirker. He insults Ace and says he is glad he is everything he is not. Then he runs down a list of Kane's nicknames throughout his career, and says that he himself only has one "Best in the World". He says that the devils favorite demon was going to be out to sleep tonight.

Titus Oneil and Darren Young debut a new theme song. Then a video is shown of them beating the Usos weeks ago with the ghetto blaster, and Booker and Cole putting the team and their "Millions of Dollars" slogan over. Their opponents were Ryder and Santino. Ryder never officially tagged into the match. He interfered and caused Young to be distracted and and give Santino a reprieve. Santino ended up winning by roll up. Ryder and Snatino celebrate their way up the ramp, while Young and Titud argue with the ref.

Big Show comes out and attacks Ryder and Santino from behind. He threw Santino into the logo on the sage and actually broke a piece off the metal grate off. He beat Ruder down the isle. Young and Titus exited the ring by going into the crowd. In a funny tidbit, they ran and exited by going thru my section and one fan heckled them from running and Young replied "We ain't getting out asses whupped like them". Big Show grabs the base of the steps front the ring and brings it into the middle of the entrance way. He slams Ryder on the steps. Then he drags it up the entrance ramp to Santino who is crawling away slowly. Show placed Santino on the step base and then applied the Camel Clutch, and then followed it with a WMD Punch to the back of the head..

A video is shown of Big Shows attack and the refs come out to carry Santino and Ryder away.

AJ is shown backstage being confronted by Daniel Bryan, who says that CM Punk is just using her and doesn't care about her like he once did..

Christian comes out to do commentary for Tyson Kidd versus Cody Rhodes. Tyson got in little offense throughout the match, as Cody was always on offense and yelling to the table for Christian to watch. Christian and Cody have a stare down post match.

The main event is up next. Kane and CM Punk make their respective entrances. The two men have a long, hard fought match. It wa the best match on the SD taping. Bryan interfered when Punk was trying to do his elbow drop, and then he interfered again when Kane was going for the choke slam to win by drop kicking both men. Punk and Bryan brawled. Kane choke lamed both men, stood over their bodies, and then ignited his pyro. As he exited the ring, Johnny Ace and Vee came out to announce the title match would be a triple threat. AJ got in the ring and was caught between both men who were trying to make her choose a side. Johnny Ace and Eve cameback out to say "People Power" and leave again. AJ slowly walked over to the side of CM Punk. Bryan was livid, went up to Punk and screamed at him "this is all your fault" and then he slapped him three times. CM Punk hit the GTS on Bryan and AJ left.


Dark
-----
John Cena made his way to the ring for the biggest ovation of the night. Ace came out and announced that Cena would be in a 3 on 1 handicap match versus himself, Otunga, and Big Show. Cena won the match after Big Show made a mistake and hit Otunga with the WMD. Cena clotheslines Show out the ring and pins Otunga. Then after the match Ace hits Cena with a crutch, and he attempts to do it again, only to be hit with the AA. Everyone went home happy.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Based on this weeks episode of Smackdown...(SPOILER-ISH)*

Smackdown has actually been highly enjoyable since Extreme Rules. Maybe it's the anti-Raw show. You have to get beyond Wrestlemania season for it to kick ass (which Raw almost never did on a consistent basis even during Wrestlemania season this year, quite honestly). It's been fun seeing new guys like Ryback and Damien Sandow develop, _new blood_ at the top in Sheamus/Bryan/Del Rio, etceteras and veterans like Jericho and Orton utilized as sort of back-up insurance players.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Whew! I just got back from SD (took my little sister), and all I can say is that seeing it live drastically helps. Well, that and rampside seats. :cool2

I was stunned at the pops JTG (NXT) and Drew Mac (Superstars) got. They really need to be utilized more. Oh, and Maxine & Eve are stunning. Definitely no. #2 and #3 on my "Hottest Women That I've Seen In Person" list.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Based on this weeks episode of Smackdown...(SPOILER-ISH)*

Could have posted this in the Spoiler thread.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Thanks for the report. The main event sounds pretty awesome,IMO.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

How were the reactions for CM Punk and Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

SD is quickly becoming better than Raw consistently.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Based on this weeks episode of Smackdown...(SPOILER-ISH)*

I clearly put that spoiler(ish) in the title so, plus focused on my opinion of the current product. So no, I didn't really need to put it there.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

This looks like a real good show.

I wonder now if Ziggler will enter in conflict with Vicke and Swagger. 

I didnt think so, but now I am second guessing.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Sin Cara's new attire:










From: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=365989353454835

I like it a lot.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Chicago Warrior said:


> How were the reactions for CM Punk and Daniel Bryan?


For Bryan:
"Yes" and "No" being the new "What" is *NOT* an exaggeration.

For Punk:
About the same as Sheamus, really. He's hit his ceiling with his current face character. If they want louder pops, they're going to have to take him off his leash.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Chicago Warrior said:


> How were the reactions for CM Punk and Daniel Bryan?


Yes was over. Punk was the second most over guy of the night behind Cena, but since Cena worked dark, Punk will be the most over on broadcast


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Stormie said:


> Sin Cara's new attire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outfit was sweet but a bitch with that damn lighting of his


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Was the Sandow match as short as it sounds? From the description it sounds like it lasted, like, under a minute. I just can't get over that. I'm glad for Sandow's sake, it makes him look good, and I know it's only Ezekiel Jackson, but he just ran through a former Intercontinental and ECW champion in what seems like seconds. God damn, secondary championships mean NOTHING.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Was the Sandow match as short as it sounds? From the description it sounds like it lasted, like, under a minute. I just can't get over that. I'm glad for Sandow's sake, it makes him look good, and I know it's only Ezekiel Jackson, but he just ran through a former Intercontinental and ECW champion in what seems like seconds. God damn, secondary championships mean NOTHING.


Blink and you missed it. The pre and post-match stuff lasted longer than the match did. It was a treat to hear his music live though.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Yeah it was like 2-3 minutes all together as a complete segment.. Zeke was beating him down in the corner and then the ref had him clear it, and he got squashed like Yoshi. There was never even a second of 50/50 offense, just both men overwhelming one another at different points mostly because they both took advantage of opportunities to do so with Zeke throwing him back in the ring and dominating, and then Sandow dominating after he let him out the corner


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Was the Sandow match as short as it sounds? From the description it sounds like it lasted, like, under a minute. I just can't get over that. I'm glad for Sandow's sake, it makes him look good, and I know it's only Ezekiel Jackson, but he just ran through a former Intercontinental and ECW champion in what seems like seconds. God damn, secondary championships mean NOTHING.


Yeah, I can't see you caring about short matches, I mean matches mean absolutely nothing anyway. He should just get on the mic and talk, he shouldn't even wrestle.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Wow. That's...kinda sad. In some respect. Not because it's Zeke, he deserves to get squashed like that. Purely because this is a guy who, at one point, was actually legitimately credible at a midcard level and it really devalues the belts even further when you see his name on the title history. This is a guy who once slammed the guy who is now feuding with John Cena. This is fucking surreal, people go down SO fast in this business.



> Yeah, I can't see you caring about short matches, I mean matches mean absolutely nothing anyway. He should just get on the mic and talk, he shouldn't even wrestle.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

All these new guys get the same amount of time every week.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wow. That's...kinda sad. In some respect. Not because it's Zeke, he deserves to get squashed like that. Purely because this is a guy who, at one point, was actually legitimately credible at a midcard level. This is a guy who once slammed the guy who is now feuding with John Cena. This is fucking surreal, people go down SO fast in this business.


People with no talent go down fast.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Based on this weeks episode of Smackdown...(SPOILER-ISH)*

WWE is always crappy around this time of the year before the Summer Angle starts


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

It's obviously because he got no cuts. He's big, he's strong, but he got no cuts, unfortunately.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Amazing_Cult said:


> People with no talent go down fast.


In some instances. People with no talent stay at the top a lot of the time too. At least they used to, people like Goldberg, Warrior and pre-Taker at WM 23 Batista can attest to that.

Honestly, with WWE it's just a political minefield. Whoever navigates it without getting blown up stays relevant, talent aside, and particularly overness aside. Just look at ADR and Tensai. Yes, ADR is awesome and Tensai sucks, but ADR is unover as fuck and he wins the Rumble, MITB, 2 WWE titles and is challenging for the WHC. Tensai stays unover after a month of returning from an 8 year absense and he gets put on Superstars and loses his spot to Big Show. (who also isn't particularly talented but nevertheless gets handed everything)


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



The Redeemer said:


> It's obviously because he got no cuts. He's big, he's strong, but he got no cuts, unfortunately.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Goldberg and Warrior at least had some charisma, but Zeke was so un-over during his reigns that WWE had no choice but to forget him.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Sin Cara returns and SD looks decent again.

Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## YES YES YES YES (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Smackdown looks far better than RAW this week, I'm actually looking forward to watching it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Zeke being a jobber just doesn't jive. He should be released. 

I don't like saying anyone should be fired but in his case, it's truly due and it needs to be done.

Defeating Zeke should be an accomplishment based solely on his freakish size. Instead, he's a flavorless, directionless afterthought of an undercarder who nobody cares about. I call balls and strikes as fairly as anyone and at live event after live event last year and early this year, no one on the entire roster received such a non-reaction as him. He's atrocious at playing a babyface and this is WWE where 75-80% of your prospective stars of tomorrow are heel (which they've gone a few babysteps in correcting with guys like Brodus Clay and Ryback--then again, I bet at least one of them turns heel within 15-18 months from now, so, eh). Add to all of that, the fact that he's already 34 and will probably only lose mobility as he ages... There's just no place for him.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Eh, Kane in the title picture, I don't know why the big wigs thought that would have been a good idea. Unless, Daniel Bryan and Punk gets another ppv match after NWO, then I would be fine with it.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



DesolationRow said:


> Zeke being a jobber just doesn't jive. He should be released.
> 
> I don't like saying anyone should be fired but in his case, it's truly due and it needs to be done.
> 
> Defeating Zeke should be an accomplishment based solely on his freakish size. Instead, he's a flavorless, directionless afterthought of an undercarder who nobody cares about. I call balls and strikes as fairly as anyone and at live event after live event last year and early this year, no one on the entire roster received such a non-reaction as him. He's atrocious at playing a babyface and this is WWE where 75-80% of your prospective stars of tomorrow are heel (which they've gone a few babysteps in correcting with guys like Brodus Clay and Ryback--then again, I bet at least one of them turns heel within 15-18 months from now, so, eh). Add to all of that, the fact that he's already 34 and will probably only lose mobility as he ages... There's just no place for him.


Ezekiel Jackson was set to be Smackdown's next top midcarder heel after ECW folded but he got injured

After that WWE just didn't know what to do

They had the Corre, that awful babyface IC title run, and then just stopped using him


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Zeke was at near-Ryback power level only one year ago. Has he won a match since dropping the IC Title to Cody? I agree that he should probably just be released at this point, as having a guy who loses cleanly to Jinder Mahal and gets squashed by chickenshit heels just makes the titles he's won and the guys against whom he's had competitive matches (including uppercarders in Barrett and Christian) look terrible.

Of the ECW alumni still around, only Christian and Sheamus aren't jobbers. Sad.


----------



## misteralex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

I really hope Kane is just there only to take the pin for Bryan so he could be champ and have the feud last til Summerslam



expmsct said:


> Of the ECW alumni still around, only Christian and Sheamus aren't jobbers. Sad.


If you're talking about the brand ECW, you're forgetting about Punk, who was in ECW from 2006-2008


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Think it would be pretty cool to see Kane have one more title run, even if it would be 'bad for ratings' Probably wont happen, though. He'll just be there to take the pin from DB or Punk.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



misteralex said:


> I really hope Kane is just there only to take the pin for Bryan so he could be champ and have the feud last til Summerslam
> 
> 
> If you're talking about the brand ECW, you're forgetting about Punk, who was in ECW from 2006-2008


Kane and Big Show were ECW champs as well. Kofi is a ECW guy too.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

The guy who sent in the report is hilarious! Calling Ryback GOLDBERG!!! Wow what a joker.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



MizisWWE said:


> Yeah it was like 2-3 minutes all together as a complete segment.. Zeke was beating him down in the corner and then the ref had him clear it, and he got squashed like Yoshi. There was never even a second of 50/50 offense, just both men overwhelming one another at different points mostly because they both took advantage of opportunities to do so with Zeke throwing him back in the ring and dominating, and then Sandow dominating after he let him out the corner


Most of these matches are reported as short. And Smackdown only booked 6 of them. So there's going to be loads of Raw recaps on Smackdown (even more than usual). They didn't film enough matches or backstage segements to fill up time.

As for Zeke, he's a horrible face. There's nothing about him that is a face. If he wants to get a push, he's going to have to flip heel. But at this point, it would just be a waste of a push. WWE tried making him a midcarder and even gave him the IC title and it was a disaster. The crowd didn't care about him at all and Zeke lost his spot on roster. If it wasn't for his size, I think he'd be future endeavored by now.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

I am quite good with Kane being inserted. We can get Punk/DBD pure on later. Stretch it out, so I can fully ignore the 'real' main events. Just leave the title with them, please.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



The Redeemer said:


> Daniel Bryan will win the title and the girl at NWO. NWO obviously means that Kevin Nash will screw Punk once again, and the new NWO will feature Nash/Bryan/AJ.
> 
> Suh-weet.


That would be sick as fuck. Hopefully Nash forms a new Kliq with guys like D-Bry, and they run the WWE burying people they don't like and only caring about themselves.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Carcass said:


> That would be sick as fuck. Hopefully Nash forms a new Kliq with guys like D-Bry, and they run the WWE burying people they don't like and only caring about themselves.


Call it the YES! World Order, with D-Bryan as the leader and AJ as the sexy new Divas champion, and Nash as the enforcer, taking care of Bryan's problems as they arise. I'd mark.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Regardless of what you think of Santino, he shouldn't losing two minute matches and then the following night getting buried. He's a Champion and that hurts the title a ton.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

It actually sounds like an interesting Smackdown although it leaves me wondering: where the fuck was Randy Orton?

Interested to see Sin Cara back in action and the triple threat WWE Championship feud is interesting although I couldn't give a fuck less about AJ.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Carcass said:


> That would be sick as fuck. Hopefully Nash forms a new Kliq with guys like D-Bry, and they run the WWE burying people they don't like and only caring about themselves.


The sheer epicness of that happening would be too much. Imagine "YESSING" to the NWO theme!? HAHAHHAHAHA! Sad it will never happen.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

I'm glad Kane has been added to the match it adds an interesting dynamic when they actually have the match


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

And did Cara botch his whole match??? Atleast Slater can sell like a champ.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

I will say if AJ/Bryan are not in cahoots, that Bryan suddenly caring about Punk and AJ interacting as a way to hinder his chances of winning the title doesn't make a lick of sense (unless deep down he genuinely prefers her being with himself). She's already proven to be a positive distraction for Bryan when she is with Punk and is how he won his title shot in the first place in the same week. At the same time, when she was with Bryan, it cost him the World Title in the first place which his character has been angry about the previous couple of months and is why he got rid of her to begin with.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

YES! Sin Cara returns. His return, Damien Sandow and Ryback are the only things worth watching by the looks of it imo.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

I'm actually interested in the WWE title feud right now and a lot of that is due to kane. I like how they have all had chances to be the last one standing after taking out the other 2 guys. Would love to see even a 1 month title reign from him.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



VRsick said:


> I'm actually interested in the WWE title feud right now and a lot of that is due to kane. I like how they have all had chances to be the last one standing after taking out the other 2 guys. Would love to see even a 1 month title reign from him.


If they pull a swerve and AJ joins Kane, much like Lita did, that would be really cool. Have her be the reason that Punk's long title reign is over, would get her over as a heel big time.

Even if Kane drops the title back to Punk at MITB so he could put together one last match with Bryan at SS, would be cool.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

poor tyson kidd
but looks like a decent show


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Kane being added to the WWE title match is a great idea, it adds a new dynamic and allows them to prolong the Bryan/Punk feud and properly develop the AJ factor 

Smackdown looks decent this week and I'll definitely check it out


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

I was able to attend the Smackdown yesterday, and wanted to post a few of my thoughts

1. The crowd was relatively huge, and for the most part the arena was filled (besides the tarp that placed on the top of the arena).
2. I honestly just slid on in from the side entrance without paying and kept moving till I was able to find a seat that wasn't purchased. I managed to stay seated by a late 40s-50s smarky couple (didn't know older people were smarks).
3. There were a number of video packages, I still don't know why they were advertising WWE 12 and WWE 13.
4. God NXT has become atrocious. It had actually picked itself up with the stories like the Bateman/Curtis Chronicles and whatnot, but man its a jobberfest with the main jobbers being Curt Hawkins and Tyler Reks.
5. Superstars was ok, Jinder obviously sucks but man the crowd was HOT for Christian. A face Christian makes for a better reaction than a crowd pandering heel Christian.
6. Those fireworks are LOUD. I jumped out of my seats for both the Usos and the Smackdown opening.
7. I learnt that Ryback doesn't have pyro, but just the noise that's associated with it. Also, those idiots in the wrestling ring who were shouting "Roll Tide" probably got the Chant of the Night started with LSU (As Cena finished up the night with it).
8. Sheamus is over, and obviously the YES!-Man D-Bryan will remain over. YES! was the secondary Chant of the Night.
9. I didn't recognize how many kids loved Cena until I kept overhearing kids talking about him throughout the night.

Overall it was a great experience and was quite the ride. I was especially surprised to see smarks here in Baton Rouge since this is a football kingdom moreso than a wrestling city.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



TheKman said:


> I was able to attend the Smackdown yesterday, and wanted to post a few of my thoughts
> 
> 1. The crowd was relatively huge, and for the most part the arena was filled (besides the tarp that placed on the top of the arena).
> 2. I honestly just slid on in from the side entrance without paying and kept moving till I was able to find a seat that wasn't purchased. I managed to stay seated by a late 40s-50s smarky couple (didn't know older people were smarks).
> ...


How was the main event with Punk/Kane/Bryan/AJ?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Phil_Mc_90 said:


> Kane being added to the WWE title match is a great idea, it adds a new dynamic and allows them to prolong the Bryan/Punk feud and properly develop the AJ factor
> 
> Smackdown looks decent this week and I'll definitely check it out


Disagree completely. The last thing that storyline needed was Kane.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Got off to a relatively slow start but like always kicked up. Alot of near falls (or is it near counts..I forgot), Punk was displaying a number of his melee attacks. He tried to go for a GTS but wasn't strong enough and Kane toppled over him.

AJ came out (the woman of the smark couple called her the crazy bitch) to watch over Punk.

Bryan came out and delivered a drop kick from the turnbuckle for the double disqualification. Kane chokeslammed both of them and left the ring.

The crowd was hot for Punk, especially the older crowd (who he is in tune with moreso). There were some cheers for Kane, but out of respect for the Devil's Favorite Demon


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



TheKman said:


> 9. I didn't recognize how many kids loved Cena until I kept overhearing kids talking about him throughout the night.
> 
> Overall it was a great experience and was quite the ride. I was especially surprised to see smarks here in Baton Rouge since this is a football kingdom moreso than a wrestling city.


What sort of things were they saying? I am genuinely curious what kids think about Cena, and if it's similar to what I thought of Hulk Hogan when I was young.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Trifektah said:


> Disagree completely. The last thing that storyline needed was Kane.


Its not like Kane will be a big factor though. We probably wont even see him anywhere near Punk and DB after No Way Out. They just added him to make the Punk/DB/AJ storyline longer.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Let's see...they brought up topics like

"John Cena would've beaten so and so wrestler"
"John Cena is better than so and so wrestler"
When Big Show had beat down Santino and Ryder, alot of the kids in my area were screaming for Cena.

They talked about when he beat up other wrestlers
They played out scenarios that always involved the Attitude Adjustment like
"Cena would hit him with a slam and then when he got up hit him with an AA"

The woman of the couple thought it was cute and while the man shook his head


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

To be honest I think Ziggler will stay with Vickie and Swagger is getting dumped.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



TheKman said:


> Let's see...they brought up topics like
> 
> "John Cena would've beaten so and so wrestler"
> "John Cena is better than so and so wrestler"
> ...


Yeah, that all sounds familiar. The more things change, the more they remain the same.

Were they all in perfect agreement or were any of them dissenters?


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Yeah, all of the kids were pretty much in agreement on Cena's power level


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



TheKman said:


> I was able to attend the Smackdown yesterday, and wanted to post a few of my thoughts
> 
> 1. The crowd was relatively huge, and for the most part the arena was filled (besides the tarp that placed on the top of the arena).
> 2. I honestly just slid on in from the side entrance without paying and kept moving till I was able to find a seat that wasn't purchased. I managed to stay seated by a late 40s-50s smarky couple (didn't know older people were smarks).
> ...


Thanks for the report.

NXT was always directionless but at least they tried some storylines. However, those storylines seemed to have completely dropped and NXT has become another Superstars in broadcasting random, pointless matches without any development to get the audience to care about them.

I've read reports that both Christian and McIntyre were both very over, with Christian getting loud pops and McIntyre getting booed like crazy. If that's the case, Smackdown needs to put a rematch of those two on next week's show. It'll especially help McIntyre. And I agree, Christian should remain a face from now on.

Cena's over like crazy with the kids. Which is why he'll never turn heel. He makes way too much money from kids for Vince to actually make the turn.

Good to read that Sheamus was over because on Raw on Monday, his reaction was very tepid and way below what he should have received. I wasn't sure what happened there.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> I will say if AJ/Bryan are not in cahoots, that Bryan suddenly caring about Punk and AJ interacting as a way to hinder his chances of winning the title doesn't make a lick of sense (unless deep down he genuinely prefers her being with himself). She's already proven to be a positive distraction for Bryan when she is with Punk and is how he won his title shot in the first place in the same week. At the same time, when she was with Bryan, it cost him the World Title in the first place which his character has been angry about the previous couple of months and is why he got rid of her to begin with.


Because the sight of his EX being really happy with another man bothers Bryan.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Oh I forgot earlier, so here's the quick Ambrose promo clip from his dark match 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaJN_VSieg4


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



wkdsoul said:


> until the reaper came out....???
> 
> 
> huh what?


Was it Sovereign or Harbinger? :troll

(ME fans will get it)


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



The_Jiz said:


> Because the sight of his EX being really happy with another man bothers Bryan.


Again, why would he be jealous and try to get back with AJ on this specific episode when AJ's been interacting with Punk for several weeks and he's completely ignored it. The only way he'd be jealous is if deep down he actually has some feelings for AJ even after she helped cause him to have the biggest embarrassment of his career and after he dumped her, which they've never shown. It's either bad storytelling and forcing in a love triangle out of nowhere, or it's just part of the plan to lower Punk's defenses in trusting AJ even for a brief moment so Bryan can capitalize. And since she's ending up with Kane, Bryan suddenly wanting to have anything to do with AJ being by his side again makes no sense for either title purposes or jealousy purposes.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

AJ is not going to end up with Kane. Kane is only being used so they can extend this Punk/AJ/Bryan storyline to Summerslam. Where we will most likely see what AJ's motives truly are.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

That's really odd that Ryback only has a pyro sound and not the actual fireworks. I guess we can stop complaining about the camera doing a close-up of his goofy face instead of panning out for that.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Charmqn said:


> AJ is not going to end up with Kane. Kane is only being used so they can extend this Punk/AJ/Bryan storyline to Summerslam. Where we will most likely see what AJ's motives truly are.


You're absolutely fooling yourself if you think WWE creative can stretch out the storyline of "AJ's motives" for another 3 months. This is the company that couldn't even have CM Punk off television for more than a month and letting his story develop as well as Nexus losing all steam right after their first PPV match. Add in the abysmal ratings, and Vince's instability, and I would guarantee you there is zero chance of this occurring.

She's going to go with Kane, because that's exactly how WWE would book something like this. The Punk segment with AJ where he tells her that she's a nice girl and all, but he's really not interested in her in a romantic sense and he has to focus on his career and his title is inevitable. AJ will go even crazier at being "rejected" even though Punk was never interested in her the way she is with him. Bryan won't take her back either, so insanity will lead her to Kane as they would both believe they were "used" by Punk/Bryan in their feud.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Booking her with Kane makes no sense for anybody. Kane returned as somebody that doesn't care about anybody, why would he all of a sudden join AJ?

And AJ is still obsessed with Bryan, she is just either trying to make him jealous or in cahoots with him. I think it'll all come to ahead by MITB where AJ stands, and Summerslam will end the first chapter of the Punk/Bryan rivalry.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



The Redeemer said:


> Booking her with Kane makes no sense for anybody. Kane returned as somebody that doesn't care about anybody, why would he all of a sudden join AJ?
> 
> And AJ is still obsessed with Bryan, she is just either trying to make him jealous or in cahoots with him. I think it'll all come to ahead by MITB where AJ stands, and Summerslam will end the first chapter of the Punk/Bryan rivalry.


There's no doubt that Bryan/AJ reuniting as a top-card heel tandem is by far the best route and payoff to go with for all parties involved, but that doesn't mean the WWE is going to do that. See Kevin Nash entering into CM Punk's angle out of nowhere. I'm sure random Kevin Nash storyline ranks much higher on the chart "does not make sense" than another Kane/female storyline.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Oh this fucking Sin Cara mood lighting shit, fuck it offfffffffffff.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

im starting to think that AJ will turn on punk at NWO and help kane win the title


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Just watched the Punk/Kane match from the international airing of Smackdown. Goodness gracious, I did not know that these two guys have such great chemistry. This match was superb, especially with all the nearfalls at the end. Lately Punk has upped his game against larger opponents (Henry, Swagger, Kane), and if he wants to stay in the main event scene, it is essential for him to get a good match out of anybody. Kane also did a great job playing a monster heel during this match and he deserves a ton of credit for how well this match was. Earlier this year, Punk was often criticized for only having great matches with other great wrestlers, but you can definitely disregard that now. I can't wait for the triple threat match at NWO.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Kane and Punk was a spectacular match. Totally did not see it coming. It was about time they threw Kane to make it a triple threat match. PEOPLE POWER! amirite?


----------



## JohnTheRevelator (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Pretty disappointing SD, on paper it looked good, but it was full of short, squashy matches.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Millions of dollars, billions of dollars, 30 seconds? 
unk


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

The should rename this show Squashdown,and Tyson kidd please change your attire back to the trunks.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



JohnTheRevelator said:


> Pretty disappointing SD, on paper it looked good, but it was full of short, squashy matches.





Enziguri said:


> The should rename this show Squashdown,and Tyson kidd please change your attire back to the trunks.


I don't think you people realize the importance of recaps. WE NEED MORE RECAPS FROM RAW, DAMMIT!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

SD Again better than Raw. 

WWE should stop playing on the sound I had to laugh my ass off a few times.


----------



## immune to fear (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Dolph vs Sheamus and Punk vs Kane made my day...great matches.
Also is this the first dark match by Ambrose in wwe? did he win?

Great return of Sin Cara, not sure the guy did botch the ending or it was supposed to not do his submission finisher..For a second seems he is looking for slater's arm..dunno


Lastier said:


> I don't think you people realize the importance of recaps. WE NEED MORE RECAPS FROM RAW, DAMMIT!


lmao


Enziguri said:


> The should rename this show Squashdown,and Tyson kidd please change your attire back to the trunks.


* and stop jobbing


-Extra- said:


> Millions of dollars, billions of dollars, 30 seconds?
> unk


stupid ending, just to promote and give more time to the Grease Show


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

SD was decent, the thing that stood out to me was Dolph Ziggler's more serious side, he plays pissed off man on a mission with something to prove rather well.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Holy fuck, that opening segment between Sheamus, Otunga and ADR was atrocious.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Lastier said:


> Holy fuck, that opening segment between Sheamus, Otunga and ADR was atrocious.


Yeah, that was just really dull.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



JohnTheRevelator said:


> Pretty disappointing SD, on paper it looked good, but it was full of short, squashy matches.


That's basically the story of Smackdown right now. It's just a bunch of short filler matches lined up, creating a subpar TV product. The matches aren't long enough for any real storyline or rivalry to develop.


----------



## cp954 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Lastier said:


> Holy fuck, that opening segment between Sheamus, Otunga and ADR was atrocious.


It just felt really, really awkward to watch.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

no orton & no Drew = no great matches & boring show !!

fuck this company .. !


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

lulz at Kane's heavy breathing.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



drew mcintyre said:


> no orton & no Drew = no great matches & boring show !!
> 
> fuck this company .. !


Orton was busy getting getting suspended. He had other things to worry about.

As for McIntyre, his match this week on Superstars proved to me that he should be pushed as at least a midcard heel. He got heat despite infrequent TV appearances.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

That CM Punk backstage interview was god fucking aweful compared to what I would have expected from him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Has there been less tag matches since Teddy got demoted.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

That Ryback squash match was the best one yet. That was great and he even said the famous "TWO IS GREATER THAN ONE" line.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Pretty good smackdown actually.. Sure there were a load of squash matches, and for some reason Cesaro has disappeared but it was made up for by two fantastic matches. Looks like Dolph is getting the push he deserves and I'm absolutely loving the direction of the Punk/Bryan feud with Kane as the "pawn" who may now be showing the other two, that using him as a pawn was a massive mistake + the involvement with Psycho AJ. Just a Really good feud. 8/10 smackdown for me.


----------



## KingofMetalFIN (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

I think Big Show is beer dringer :mark:








And Finnish beer called Karhu (Bear)


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Ugh, face Christian pretty much gets no mic time to build up the feud(not counting the commentary)
and his character has no personality. That's the problem I have with his face turn so far.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



mr cricket said:


> Ugh, face Christian pretty much gets no mic time to build up the feud(not counting the commentary)
> and his character has no personality. That's the problem I have with his face turn so far.


I actually thought the exact opposite. One more match heel Christian sounded forced and unnatural to the point that you could tell he (and ultimately the audience) wasn't into it. This face character is much more what he should be doing and because of it, the audience responds a lot better.

Christian isn't getting a lot of mic time because this feud is about getting Rhodes over as a heel. If Christian comes in and buries Rhodes on the mic (which he is capable of doing), it won't work properly. He'll get his time on the mic soon enough.

As for the feud, I actually think it's one of the few things Smackdown is doing right. The midcard was completely unfocused and without a strong face presence before Christian returned and now it's starting to feel important again.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Poor Zack can't catch a break. First Kane and now the Big Show. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

I liked the DB/AJ backstage stuff, but I was looking forward to the end where Bryan slapped Punk, and it wasn't even on the show!!! STUPID STUPID!

Smackdown is definitely better than RAW, and I hope they continue to keep putting the WWE title feud on both shows. The better stuff usually happens on Smackdown, since they give it more time.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

I'm glad Sheamus isn't apologising but he really should be fired.

:lmao They got rid of Sin Cara's trampoline entrance, I might give him one more chance...

The yellow R on Ryback makes me think he still thinks he's in The Nexus. I've also decided that the fact he squashes people that are 1/3 of his size isn't impressive in the slightest and makes him look weak that he is too afraid to face anyone half decent.

Ziggler looked really strong against Sheamus, I enjoyed his entrance as well, looks like he is going for a super serious gimmick. Sheamus doesn't look like he has much stamina though for long matches. Swagger with the botched interference as well.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



The Redeemer said:


> I liked the DB/AJ backstage stuff, but I was looking forward to the end where Bryan slapped Punk, and it wasn't even on the show!!! STUPID STUPID!
> 
> Smackdown is definitely better than RAW, and I hope they continue to keep putting the WWE title feud on both shows. The better stuff usually happens on Smackdown, since they give it more time.


They didn't have the Bryan/Punk slap rest included? How did SD end this week then?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

It ended with the announcement of the triple threat, and AJ kneeling between D-Bry and Punk, who were just waking up from the double chokeslam.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Sin Cara and his lights.....


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Face Christian is miles better than heel Christian, I thought it was one of the worst heel turns in history


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



The Redeemer said:


> It ended with the announcement of the triple threat, and AJ kneeling between D-Bry and Punk, who were just waking up from the double chokeslam.


Oh thanks!


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Heath Slater would of been one the last wrestlers I would think would get a botch-less match out of Sin Cara, but to my surprise he actually did. The timing was slightly off at some points but it was still a decent match. I honestly think it would help Sin Cara if that stupid lighting wasn't there. There is no possible way he sees 100% clearly under that mask with that lighting.


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Why didn't people here like Sheamus ADR Otunga interaction. C'mon ADR saying "Hooligan" would crack up anybody. He made me ROFL at least twice during that segment. ADR is awesome.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> I actually thought the exact opposite. One more match heel Christian sounded forced and unnatural to the point that you could tell he (and ultimately the audience) wasn't into it. This face character is much more what he should be doing and because of it, the audience responds a lot better.
> 
> Christian isn't getting a lot of mic time because this feud is about getting Rhodes over as a heel. *If Christian comes in and buries Rhodes on the mic (which he is capable of doing)*, it won't work properly. He'll get his time on the mic soon enough.
> 
> As for the feud, I actually think it's one of the few things Smackdown is doing right. The midcard was completely unfocused and without a strong face presence before Christian returned and now it's starting to feel important again.


Bull. Christian is a phenomenal mic worker don't get me wrong but Rhodes is more than capable on the mic so I highly doubt Christian would bury Rhodes. btw, don't be surprised if this Rhodes/Christian feud doesn't last past No Way Out. If Christian wins that match, Rhodes has no chances left so it may just be to get the match out of the way.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

People who say somebody would bury somebody else on the mic, you people do realize that promos are scripted and that guys aren't going to go out there and purposefully make somebody else looks bad, unless their name was Triple H, right? If the person you are facing isn't over, then the match will do nothing for you. That's why it's the job of wrestlers to help get others over, so that it helps everybody out.

Going out and burying somebody would only hurt the whole company in the long run.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> btw, don't be surprised if this Rhodes/Christian feud doesn't last past No Way Out. If Christian wins that match, Rhodes has no chances left so it may just be to get the match out of the way.


Rhodes is a great mic worker. When I made the bury comment, it wasn't to criticize Rhodes, but to point out that the whole feud is based on the jealous heel calling the underdog veteran face old, irrelevant, useless etc. If Christian got on the mic and spent a lot of time disputing those and picking Rhodes apart in response, the framework of the feud would be ruined. So to work properly, Christian has to let Rhodes take the lead on the mic to properly put him over.

We might only get one more Rhodes/Christian match for now. Rhodes is ready to be elevated above the IC Title scene and has everything he needs to be a main event heel. Christian seems to be the guy who is going to transition the IC title to the next big heel star.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Has there been less tag matches since Teddy got demoted.


Makes me wonder if it was really an intentional running gag by WWE to get Teddy to announce a TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA~! or if it was unintentional.

BTW, who are those two girls with DAT ASS in your sig?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

well that sucks they cut out the part where AJ walked out on them.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

I see Christian winning over Rhodes at No Way Out and then both men participate at next month's MITB where Christian comes close to pulling the briefcase, only for Rhodes to knock him down and win the MITB and consequently; the feud.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Cody Rhodes is ready to be elevated? I just don't understand what people see in him. He still has a long way to go. Not to mention he looks like a underwear model.

Next week on Smackdown they really need to start pushing their young talent now that Orton is gone. I don't mind CM Punk and Daniel Bryan on Smackdown every week since it helps their feud and they can wrestle but keep guys like John Cena, Big Show and Santino's comedy out of it. With creativity they can easily book a show for weeks with the talent they have until guys like Orton and Barrett make their returns and in the proccess build 2-3 extra guys. 

Book matches like Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs. Drew McIntyre & Antonio Cesaro. Have them start a mini feud between them and give them some air time with matches or pair up Antonio Cesaro against a veteran guy like Christian. Smackdown also has Hunico who is very talented in the ring as well. I wouldn't mind if he resumed his feud with Sin Cara. They can also use their tag teams. When was the last time Primo & Epico had a match on TV? This a good chance to display their talent and build some new stars.


----------



## immune to fear (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

@Lol people that didn't like the opening segment, which i found pretty hilarious


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Cody Rhodes is *ready to be elevated?* I just don't understand what people see in him. He still has a long way to go. Not to mention he looks like a underwear model.


He's not yet there but I think they're definitely laying the groundwork. I just watched his match on Smackdown with Christian on commentary and a key point that Christian raised was how former IC Champions like Bret, HBK, Macho Man, and even himself and Booker have gone on to be World Champions while mentioning Cody has yet to become one.

So yeah, I think this could potentially be a recurring theme in the feud, culminating in Cody one-upping Christian to win the MITB.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Watching it right now. So far Im just past the intro, But I liked the Video package with Kane/Punk/Bryan. Also Green Day is just terrible.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Punk and Kane match so well together. They cut the AJ segment at the end and to be honest I'm not surprised. That segment would have made it to obvious that Bryan & AJ were getting back together and make Bryan look weak and sentimental calling back for AJ when he is suposed to be this evil manipulative "Yes" man.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

lol @ Christian owning Cole numerous times over the 2 minute Rhodes vs Kidd match and going over his and Booker's accomplishments.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Interested in the main event but most of this show looks disappointing.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Roydabest said:


> Why didn't people here like Sheamus ADR Otunga interaction. C'mon ADR saying "Hooligan" would crack up anybody. He made me ROFL at least twice during that segment. ADR is awesome.


Seriously? If this is what entertained you then people's gratification levels have really dropped off in recent years.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Good episode of Smackdown. The ADR/Sheamus feud I find to be kind of average, but not terrible. Ziggler/Sheamus & Punk/Kane were both really good this week.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*










Best scene on the episode. If they are actually in cahoots, I'd expect an Edge/Vickie, Edge/Lita level make-out session. Unfortunately, Kane's gotta ruin that possibility.


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Happenstan said:


> Seriously? If this is what entertained you then people's gratification levels have really dropped off in recent years.


Or then you just can't take wrestling with humor. But your probably one of those people, who's so prejudiced against Sheamus and ADR that you always go through their segments just to find something to bitch about on this forum. It's okay if it didn't entertain you, but there sure as hell is nothing wrong with liking that segment.
Take your gratification levels, sir, and shove them.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> Best scene on the episode. If they are actually in cahoots, I'd expect an Edge/Vickie, Edge/Lita level make-out session. Unfortunately, Kane's gotta ruin that possibility.


How? Seems like Kane is just a temporary part in this feud to shake things and keep the possibility of a fresh Bryan/Punk match out there. I don't see him influencing AJ/Punk/Bryan in any major way.

Definitely think AJ and D-Bry are in cahoots too. If it goes the way I hope it will, they'll be a big power couple this summer.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> Rhodes is a great mic worker. When I made the bury comment, it wasn't to criticize Rhodes, but to point out that the whole feud is based on the jealous heel calling the underdog veteran face old, irrelevant, useless etc. If Christian got on the mic and spent a lot of time disputing those and picking Rhodes apart in response, the framework of the feud would be ruined. So to work properly, Christian has to let Rhodes take the lead on the mic to properly put him over.
> 
> We might only get one more Rhodes/Christian match for now. Rhodes is ready to be elevated above the IC Title scene and has everything he needs to be a main event heel. Christian seems to be the guy who is going to transition the IC title to the next big heel star.


My bad. Misunderstood the comment.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

That Daniel Bryan...he's lost his dayum mind!!! :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Come to think of it, where was Antonio Cesaro this week? He wasn't on Superstars either.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Hopefully they repackage him to return with Kassius Ohno as a tag team.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Come to think of it, where was Antonio Cesaro this week? He wasn't on Superstars either.


There was a promo/ad during the show announcing he was returning to Smackdown next week.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Opening promo was dull. Just bad from everyone involved. Sheamus, Outanga and Del Rio, seemed like it dragged on forever.

Sandow was impressive once again, love how they had him bury Big Zeke. Why is he even still employed? 

Ryback has a ton of potential, his intensity is second to none and he is pulling out some pretty impressive moves every week but I can't really judge him fully based on these squash matches, change it up WWE. 

Ziggler/Sheamus was a pretty good match for what it was but way too predictable. Loved how he cut Vickie off though during his Entrance, he needs to rid himself of her as soon as fucking possible. She's just holding him back. It's about time they're seemingly going that route as well. 

The Big Show attack was boring as usual. Skipped through most of it as it took up way too much time. I'm absoloutely dreading his next move. 

Cody/Christian is rolling along nicely. Christian was good on Commentary but he needs some mic time. This fued pretty much needs some promo time as one between the two could be great.

The Main Event was very good aswell. Punk/Kane have great chemistry and it was very enjoyable. It was obvious Kane was never going to win the Title here, but I liked how it all lead to the set up of the Triple Threat. D Bryans interference I saw coming from a mile away and this whole AJ situation is pretty interesting. Definitely the most looking forward to match at No Way Out, and right now, it's pretty much the only match I'm looking forward to.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Looking forward to watching this, glad to hear Kane/Punk had a awesome match.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

That ending makes me lean towards her going with Punk. Since if she wasn't they'd show her siding with him over Bryan. Hopefully if that happens Bryan hooks up with Kaitlyn for revenge!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Oscirus said:


> That ending makes me lean towards her going with Punk. Since if she wasn't they'd show her siding with him over Bryan. Hopefully if that happens Bryan hooks up with Kaitlyn for revenge!


I'm leaning towards Punk too, but it's like 51% for Punk, 49% Bryan.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Smackdown should never start with a Sheamus/Otunga promo. It's brutal to listen to. Neither have the promo skills to open a show.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Smackdown Discussion Thread (For those watching)*

My thread is back. Post here while your watching. I really do not care for this feud so far at ALL.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

That was a great segment just now.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*

Fuck yeah, SIN CARA

Come at me, haters.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: June 1st Smackdown Discussion*

I'm definitely a fan of Sin Cara. I like spot wrestlers.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

lol at Heath Slater being Sin Cara's jobber this week.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

La Mistica!!! Well without the sub. Still pretty good. Could see he was nervous a bit but was solid.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

There's The Man right there!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

lol at Booker saying he likes Ezekiel Jackson's body.:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Sandow just won me over, he looks like a future WWE champ tbh.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

Sandow's so awesome.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

That was great! He has a nice moveset. I loved the taunt he made while pinning Jackson. Once again he is fantastic. I love him.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> lol at Heath Slater being Sin Cara's jobber this week.


Heath Slater is probably the best jobber on the roster. Great at selling Sin Cara's moves but also tries to salvage some of his character at the same time.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Sandow looks like he could be huge.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Sandow has grown on me since he actually started wrestling. I like his pink trunks, it's different, and his aggressiveness is great, not many people do that anymore.

Love how he speaks, too. He's great a what he does.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> That was great! He has a nice moveset. I loved the taunt he made while pinning Jackson. Once again he is fantastic. I love him.


I noticed that immediately, it's from a famous statue called "The Thinker". Just one more little notch onto his character, I hope he keeps it every week. I don't know if it was his idea or somebody in creative, but it was a very clever idea to add that pose.

The little things, they matter in professional wrestling.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

GetStokedOnIt said:


> Heath Slater is probably the best jobber on the roster. Great at selling Sin Cara's moves but also tries to salvage some of his character at the same time.


Slater's gonna be digging for a while, that's for sure. Oh yay Ryback is next...............


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sandow is great. He's a future main eventer.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jesus christ.. More jobbers.. 90% of the roster isn't involved in anything or wrestles jobbers


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

WTF? Making fun of Bama fans. ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God, somebody get Ryback somebody who's capable of winning a match after his 47'th straight squash match. What does this shit accomplish? We GET IT, he can beat jobbers. You've proven that, move on. He's beaten NOBODY.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> God, somebody get Ryback somebody who's capable of winning a match after his 47'th straight squash match. What does this shit accomplish? We GET IT, he can beat jobbers. You've proven that, move on. He's beaten NOBODY.


It doesn't do anything. People are over the squash matches.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> God, somebody get Ryback somebody who's capable of winning a match. What does this shit accomplish? We GET IT, he can beat jobbers. You've proven that, move on. He's beaten NOBODY.


I agree now. I find Ryback squashes really entertaining, but if they keep doing them every week it's just highlighting WWE's laziness. He's needs more credible opponents as he's actually starting to get quite over.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Why do they spend SOOO many weeks putting these new tanks against jobbers? They JUST put Brodus in his first legitimate match against Big Show and that DIDNT EVEN HAPPEN! Is it gonna be 2013 before Ryback faces someone decent?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

That was actually a really entertaining squash match.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Ryback picking up those two jabronis for the finisher at the same time with their legs crossed together has to be on my all time wrestling funny spots now.

Gif it now!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> Why do they spend SOOO many weeks putting these new tanks against jobbers? They JUST put Brodus in his first legitimate match against Big Show and that DIDNT EVEN HAPPEN! Is it gonna be 2013 before Ryback faces someone decent?


WWE has zero direction. He'll be riding out jobbers until Kane has time to job to him


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaptainObvious said:


> It doesn't do anything. People are over the squash matches.


I know that, that's my point.

There are WAY too many squash matches in WWE, and it isn't even exclusive to Ryback, which only makes it worse. He's just the biggest problem because he's the most identified with them. 

This is a pure waste of time. Hopefully now that Orton got himself suspended, they find Ryback somebody who can actually fight because I'm dead tired of seeing this shit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Starting to think creative doesn't have a clue what to do with Ryback, so they just let him continue to squash jobbers.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Ziggler match better be a dusty story building ending. If they break Ziggler away from Vickie just to have him job clean to the top guy (On Smackdown) then what's the fucking point.. It's the SOS otherwise.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ the guy doing the yes pose while Cole is talking.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> God, somebody get Ryback somebody who's capable of winning a match after his 47'th straight squash match. What does this shit accomplish? We GET IT, he can beat jobbers. You've proven that, move on. He's beaten NOBODY.


He's beaten the great One Man Rock Band HEATH SLATER, and the charismatic Darrick Bateman. He'll be rolling to the main event soon enough, don't worry.


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

theres been 4 squash matches on this show lol thats to many


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I like having Ziggler on Smackdown. He fits in much better here than on RAW>


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Redeemer said:


> He's beaten the great One Man Rock Band HEATH SLATER, and the charismatic Darrick Bateman. He'll be rolling to the main event soon enough, don't worry.


I don't want him in the main event, I just want to see him fight somebody who isn't a pushover.

The approach to him is just so stupid. How many fans are gonna care about somebody who's never had a real opponent after his 1000'th appearance? And if he gets a real opponent and squashes them, so be it. At least at that point, we'll have an idea of how serious Vince is on pushing him. Squashing jobbers doesn't tell us anything.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Carlito1 said:


> theres been 4 squash matches on this show lol thats to many


It's just lazy booking. Make certain people look strong and not care about how their opponent looks.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Then he'd just become like Brodus Clay.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> Then he'd just become like Brodus Clay.


No, absolutely wrong. Brodus Clay is a _comedy midcarder_, there is absolutely no reason for him to have practically an undefeated streak and continue to beat jobbers. There is no reason why WWE keep having him win. He can lose but still dance, no-one is going to cry into their pillows at night.

Ryback, on the other hand, needs to start beating some legitimate wrestlers to make him to start to look credible.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think the two are comparable. Brodus Clay can beat Cena and he's still not going anywhere because his gimmick just won't allow it. If they put Ryback against somebody who has credibility, it would go a long way in being able to determine where he'll end up in 3 months, 6 months, 12 months, etc, depending on the opponent.

It's ridiculous how many people are saying "Wow, this guy's a future main eventer!" when he hasn't beaten a single person with credibility. He might end up being the next Mason Ryan. We don't know until they're willing to show us, and the squash matches are past stale so it needs to happen NOW.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Anybody who see's Dolph Ziggler's performance on Smackdown and says he doesn't have main event potential needs their head examined, he was awesome, the highlight of the show by far.

Sandow is a close 2nd, really starting to get into his character, the pink still needs to go though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Anybody who see's Dolph Ziggler's performance on Smackdown and says he doesn't have main event potential needs their head examined, he was awesome, the highlight of the show by far.


He has main event *wrestling* potential, he doesn't have main event *everything else*. Nobody ever said he couldn't wrestle, but he's incapable of being a star.

And who cares about Ziggler's wrestling potential when we've already got Daniel Bryan as the guy who can only wrestle without anything else? He's 10x better than Ziggler in the ring and he's better at everything else to boot.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Anybody who see's Dolph Ziggler's performance on Smackdown and says he doesn't have main event potential needs their head examined, he was awesome, the highlight of the show by far.
> 
> Sandow is a close 2nd, really starting to get into his character, the pink still needs to go though.


This. Exactly.

Ziggler is completely outperforming Sheamus.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Perfect dusty finish.. That's how to have a guy lose but still look credible. Shocked as hell WWE got something right


----------



## KNuclear (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm sure EVERYONE or all the real wrestling, yes *wrestling* fans have to agree, that Ziggler vs. Sheamus match was pure MAGIC. I honestly can say this smackdown is more enjoyable, better written, and overall (smoother) transition than Raw. To me anyways, I felt as if I was watching the main card PPV match, I sadly knew Ziggler couldn't win the match or the Del Rio storyline would not be practical. The ending with Swagger was perfect due to the fact the story line can have Ziggler blame Swagger/Vicki for his loss, the match was extremely enjoyable.

-K-


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He has main event *wrestling* potential, he doesn't have main event *everything else*. Nobody ever said he couldn't wrestle, but he's incapable of being a star.
> 
> And who cares about Ziggler's wrestling potential when we've already got Daniel Bryan as the guy who can only wrestle without anything else? He's 10x better than Ziggler in the ring and he's better at everything else to boot.


Not just his wrestling ability, his entire performance tonight from the segment with Del Rio to him showing a more serious side, he impressed me more tonight than he has for months. He really needs to get rid of Vickie and develop a more vicious streak, you'd take him more seriously then, he has a lot of potential to be a player in the main event scene.

He came across like a star tonight imo.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

That was a terrible CM Punk promo. It just screams creative wrote it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> That was a terrible CM Punk promo. It just screams creative wrote it.


It sure did, and sure does..


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow it's been so LONG since I've seen Ryder on television. He has fallen off the face of the planet recently.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Titus and Darren are growing on me.

Ok, was that result necessary?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So why is Big Show destroying Santino/Ryder?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

My god that was so random. Fucking Big Show has no business here tonight. Stupid ass creative team.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

LISTEN TO THAT FAKE CROWD! They're going mild for Show Henry!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is the most boring and stupidest use of props as weapons I've ever seen


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

All of that and Big Show didn't get a reaction at all.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The commentators are doing an awful job of selling this. I can't blame them since it's the Big Show.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> So why is Big Show destroying Santino/Ryder?


Because he is a heel now so he automatically hates all babyfaces. Just like Christian was helping the faces get rid of Johnny's cronies a few weeks ago.

You certainly aren't supposed to remember Show doing the trumpet with Santino a little over a year ago.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

Great SD so far. Ziggler clearly showed why he WILL be a main eventer.


----------



## Good Ol JR (May 29, 2012)

Long and boring...Just like Big Show's normal matches.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Not just his wrestling ability, his entire performance tonight from the segment with Del Rio to him showing a more serious side, he impressed me more tonight than he has for months. He really needs to get rid of Vickie and develop a more vicious streak, *you'd take him more seriously then*, he has a lot of potential to be a player in the main event scene.
> 
> He came across like a star tonight imo.


No, I wouldn't. There's nothing that can get me to take him seriously. I don't take Orton seriously after 10 years of forcefed overpushing, because the GUY is the problem, not the booking. Ziggler's booking makes it worse, because he's booked exactly the way he should be, but good booking isn't gonna make me think "wow, this guy's improved".

His mic work was typical awful, Morrison-lite style as usual. I don't know what you're so impressed over, your standards are usually higher.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

WWE has to stop recapping things that happened "moments" ago. We saw it. We don't need to be reminded again so soon.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

watching paint dry > big show


----------



## Good Ol JR (May 29, 2012)

Tyson Kids being buried....Oh, well! The creative team needed the extra time on the Big Slow
promo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good Ol JR said:


> Tyson Kids being buried....Oh, well! The creative team needed the extra time on the Big Slow
> promo


Kidd can't even BE buried at this point. He's been at the absolute bottom for so long that the losses don't even matter anymore.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

Therapy said:


> LISTEN TO THAT FAKE CROWD! They're going mild for Show Henry!!


Crowd wasn't fake. They were alive all night as I was there.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, I wouldn't. There's nothing that can get me to take him seriously. I don't take Orton seriously after 10 years of forcefed overpushing, because the GUY is the problem, not the booking. Ziggler's booking makes it worse, because he's booked exactly the way he should be, but good booking isn't gonna make me think "wow, this guy's improved".
> 
> His mic work was typical awful, Morrison-lite style as usual. I don't know what you're so impressed over, your standards are usually higher.


I guess it's just differing opinions, I honestly thought he was pretty awesome tonight and the star of the show along with Sandow.

His mic work is fine to me, he's not amazing but he's better than Sheamus and Bryan and they are main eventers so I don't see why that should stop him from going far, he has more personality than them too and has more charisma than Bryan imo.



> Tyson Kids being buried....Oh, well! The creative team needed the extra time on the Big Slow
> promo


Yeah, because Big Show getting to beat down guys is the reason why Kidd was squashed in a minute, that's definitely why. Tyson Kidd should consider being squashed by Rhodes a promotion, it's better than being squashed by Cesaro or Tensai.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Fantastic heel teaser video for Cesaro. Now they have to actually book him as an effective heel.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

We get Cesaro next week? So happy.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I guess it's just differing opinions, I honestly thought he was pretty awesome tonight and the star of the show along with Sandow.
> 
> His mic work is fine to me, he's not amazing but he's better than Sheamus and Bryan and they are main eventers so I don't see why that should stop him from going far, he has more personality than them too and has more charisma than Bryan imo.


Those opinions of yours are wrong, brutha. Dolph Ziggler really is like Morrison, his high voice alone stops him from being a main eventer. He has that Morrison non-deep voice that will hold all of his promos back. His promos are just better than Lesnars.

However, D-Bry and Sheamus have more charisma than him, they just aren't as good of natural talkers. Mic work isn't all charisma is about, it's also about expression, reactions, and knowing how to do your character.

I like Ziggler as a mid-carder, but I can't see him main eventing, the Royal Rumble feud with Punk was hard to watch. He needed too many variables to even be a threat.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Bryan plays the d bag role like a pro.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> Those opinions of yours are wrong, brutha. Dolph Ziggler really is like Morrison, his high voice alone stops him from being a main eventer. He has that Morrison non-deep voice that will hold all of his promos back. His promos are just better than Lesnars.
> 
> However, D-Bry and Sheamus have more charisma than him, they just aren't as good of natural talkers. Mic work isn't all charisma is about, it's also about expression, reactions, and knowing how to do your character.
> 
> I like Ziggler as a mid-carder, but I can't see him main eventing, the Royal Rumble feud with Punk was hard to watch. He needed too many variables to even be a threat.


Again, that is your opinion. I'll admit Sheamus is more charismatic than Ziggler, I don't think Bryan is though tbh, he's very over and is on his way to being a credible main eventer, I'll give him that but I find Dolph to be a more engaging character, when he comes out I always pay attention, he has "IT" more than Bryan.

Obviously that is just my opinion, most on here would probably disagree and judging by their level of push, WWE probably do aswell.

I think he has what it takes to be a main eventer, even if it's just a Smackdown main eventer, whether he will or not remains to be seen. I don't think he'll ever be WWE Champion but I could see him as WHC, so a secondary main eventer and I would take that.


----------



## Good Ol JR (May 29, 2012)

Good Ol Glen...Botching and then breaking Kayfabe


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I see a triple threat between Punk/Bryan/Kane.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Good Ol JR said:


> Good Ol Glen...Botching and then breaking Kayfabe


What? Didn't see a botch and where was the kayfabe broken?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> Those opinions of yours are wrong, brutha. Dolph Ziggler really is like Morrison, his high voice alone stops him from being a main eventer. He has that Morrison non-deep voice that will hold all of his promos back. His promos are just better than Lesnars.
> 
> However, D-Bry and Sheamus have more charisma than him, they just aren't as good of natural talkers. Mic work isn't all charisma is about, it's also about expression, reactions, and knowing how to do your character.
> 
> I like Ziggler as a mid-carder, but I can't see him main eventing, the Royal Rumble feud with Punk was hard to watch. He needed too many variables to even be a threat.


(Y)

Exactly. 

I'm not going to lie. I enjoy his ring work. More than anyone else on the roster (Bryan's heel. Rey's out. Christian is still rusty) 

But ring work alone just doesn't justify a main event push.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Again, that is you opinion. I'll admit Sheamus is more charismatic than Ziggler, I don't think Bryan is though tbh, he's very over and is on his way to being a credible main eventer, I'll give him that but I find Dolph to be a more engaging character, when he comes out I always pay attention, he has "IT" more than Bryan.
> 
> Obviously that is just my opinion, most on here would probably disagree and judging by their level of push, WWE probably do aswell.
> 
> I think he has what it takes to be a main eventer, even if it's just a Smackdown main eventer, whether he will or not remains to be seen. I don't think he'll ever be WWE Champion but I could see him as WHC, so a secondary main eventer and I would take that.



Technically speaking, Ziggler already was a WHC, albeit for a few minutes, but still.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

RiZE said:


> (Y)
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> ...


You use being a heel for like Ziggler's ring work more than Bryan's, but Ziggler is a heel too? What does that even mean?

I can see people like Ziggler more than Bryan, since he has more of an exciting style, but that reasoning is foreign to me.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

What the fuck is with Sheamus accent on smackdown? It looks like he botches every word


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> ...he has "IT" more than Bryan.


Sorry, but if that were true then why has Bryan surpassed Ziggler on the road to main event status? And in a fraction of the time as well. Bryan has been on the roster since 2010. Ziggler has been around since the spirit squad back in 06.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

RiZE said:


> (Y)
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> ...




























Just to name a few.

Not to mention WWE have already given Dolph a main-event push. Just 4 months ago he faced Punk for the title on PPV. He even had the WHC, however briefly that may have been for, he still had it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

(Y)
Ryback
Ziggler
Sandow
Titus/Young
Monster Show
AJ Lee
Dirtbag DBry Promo 
Eve

fpalm
Punk's promo (this is the guy who got me back into wrestling for god's sake..)
Santino/Ryder win
Del Rio/Sheamus promo

Pretty good Smackdown, IMO.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

In layman WWE booking terms why AJ will end up with Kane:

Punk keeps turning her down and is not interested in her.
Bryan keeps messing with her head.
Kane is the only one not actively hurting her, and hates both men.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So would Bryan turn face if AJ sides with Kane and costs him the title? I hope not.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Chicago Warrior said:


> So would Bryan turn face if AJ sides with Kane and costs him the title? I hope not.


I would assume he'd be a heel that gets the crowd support and Kane/AJ would also be heels because they attacked CM Punk. If they were to directly feud for anything longer than a month, Bryan would be turned face instead of a heel vs heel match. Though his reasoning for feuding with Kane could morph from wanting revenge for costing the title, to probably rescuing AJ to coincide with the turn since Kane would eventually attempt something Kane-esque with her that would motivate this.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Okay, time for a recap:

- Sheamus promo: Not good, not bad, got the job done. The brogue kick to Otunga was well deserved.

- Sin Cara returned and squashed Slater. I like his new look ok, but this match was lame. I don't see myself getting too into Sin Cara any time soon. 

- Sandow is always a good thing. His promos, the way he holds the mic, the way he pinned Zeke, this guy is awesome. Best new heel in a looong time.

- Ryback. Same old thing, different no namers. 

- Sheamus vs Ziggler was a great match. It was predictable, but I like where Ziggler's going.

- Santino and Ryder whooped the Primetime Players. Good. I hope they get schooled again, but the match sucked ass. I'd rather watch Ryder than Santino. >.> Big Show being a beast again. Eh, he's shaping up to be another tough heel who loses to Superman.

- Cody vs Kidd. Who cares? Rhodes vs Christian is a boring feud. 

- Main event. Okay match, nothing great. Predictable outcome courtesy of Yes Man.

Predictable squashes galore. Lol, they try to hype up a Smackdown episode but it's so mediocre, why would anyone tune in next week?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Not just his wrestling ability, his entire performance tonight from the segment with Del Rio to him showing a more serious side, he impressed me more tonight than he has for months. He really needs to get rid of Vickie and develop a more vicious streak, you'd take him more seriously then, he has a lot of potential to be a player in the main event scene.
> 
> He came across like a star tonight imo.


This. His badass attitude was awesome and fits him perfectly. And the X-Factor from the top rope... :mark:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DegenerateXX said:


> Predictable squashes galore. Lol, they try to hype up a Smackdown episode but it's so mediocre, why would anyone tune in next week?


There isn't a reason. And that's why ratings and ticket sales are struggling. Putting on CM Punk or Cena is not an answer if it doesn't amount to anything. 

The real issue that creative refuses to address is that Smackdown doesn't give you a reason to anticipate next week. It's just random matches to fill up time and recaps of Raw. Nothing distinguishes Smackdown from a bad episode of Raw.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Good SD, way better than last week. Ziggles vs Sheamus was great. Sheamus's promo was kinda meh until the ending. And as much as I don't want Kane involved, it's adding a bit of interest. I highly doubt Kane will be champ. Punk will most likely walk champ and finish this with DB once and for all at Summer Slam. Maybe DB fillers Kane at MITB or whatever PPV is next while Punk Whoops Show, then DB and Punk collide one final time at Summer Slam.

(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y) for AJ.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Definitely one of the better SD's from the last couple of weeks. Also more ADR segments, which is always good.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ and DB had a segment? I must have missed it.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

AJ/D-Bry segments are always good, they just work together better than most when it comes to divas/superstars. Like with Punk/AJ it's always awkward, but AJ/D-Bry always seem natural. That's why I want D-Bry and AJ back together, they work well off each other.

Putting her with Kane will end up making her irrelevant and Punk is more of a loner.


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard (Jun 28, 2011)

Kane vs Punk was awesome. Sheamus vs Ziggler was good too and furthers his seperation from vickie.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Smackdown fallout:






LOL @ Heath Slater, funniest fallout rant ever!


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 6/1/12*



Stone Cold 666 said:


> Yeah, Ryback needs an actual feud, like idk, THE MIZ?? Drew McIntyre?


 The Miz, or Drew McIntyre? That's two totally different levels of stardom there. Drew needs Piper to put him over(that will be the day). Ryback has built up enough credibility that he can start a feud, and put over an upcoming heel like Damien Sandow. Sandow needs the rub, while Ryback could always start another streak again.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Ryback vs Jobbers is definitely leading to something
yes the E is doing a lot of stupid things recently but this ryback squashing jobbers thing seems to be a setup for something big


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*who else here was happy when bigshow came out and beat down santino and zack ryder*

thank god. props 2 the big show. i thought it was gonna be another stupid retarded shit victory with both jokes santino and ryder winning and being all happy and shit. it was cringe worthy thank god big show came out. who else had a smile on there face when they saw santino and ryder decimated by show


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: who else here was happy when bigshow came out and beat down santino and zack ryde*

I enjoy seeing Ryder get kicked around as much as the next guy, but I would've taken anybody over Big Snooze. Even that fat slob Tensai.

The folks at WWE Creative literally have zero ideas left, so they just have people randomly attacking each other for cheap heat. Nobody could even come up with even a slight motive, or concoct a misunderstanding. Nope. It was just, "Hey Show, need some NWO heat, go beat the hell out of Santino."


----------



## I AM CORN (May 1, 2012)

*Re: who else here was happy when bigshow came out and beat down santino and zack ryde*

i was im glad he put a beating on those 2 goofy dudes, i wish hornswaggle was there too


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: who else here was happy when bigshow came out and beat down santino and zack ryde*

I like Ryder, and even though I'm not big on Santino I don't like the idea of them getting mauled by Big Show.

So no.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: who else here was happy when bigshow came out and beat down santino and zack ryde*

I'm tired of Ryder getting buried and Big Show burying young guys! Even though I don't like his gimmick, I feel bad for the guy, they totally ruined his momentum. Santino, eh, he has grown over me. But this win over Titus and Darren was a joke like their tag-team and both of their gimmicks, so I was happy Big Show decimated them. 

Isn't this thread supposed to go in the Smackdown section though?


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: who else here was happy when bigshow came out and beat down santino and zack ryde*

I like Ryder but i was really glad when big show punched santino in the head, i hate santino .


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: who else here was happy when bigshow came out and beat down santino and zack ryde*

Umm, they did win?

I'd rather someone else beat them up. I'm so sick of Big Show. This just means we get to watch him for 20 minutes in the ring at the PPV. FUN.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: who else here was happy when bigshow came out and beat down santino and zack ryde*

best thing hes done all year


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Definitely one of the better SD's from the last couple of weeks. Also more ADR segments, which is always good.


Last couple of weeks? This has to be the best SM of the year until now! very entertaining, and it just shows that Ziggler doesn't need to be in a tag team anymore, the guy can wrestle with a broom stick and still make it entertaining.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Necramonium said:


> Last couple of weeks? This has to be the best SM of the year until now! very entertaining, and it just shows that Ziggler doesn't need to be in a tag team anymore, the guy can wrestle with a broom stick and still make it entertaining.


No it wasn't, Smackdown with D-Bry as champion was good every week.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I didn’t grin or chuckle at all. I wish Santino and Zack Ryder was the one who beat the shit out of the Big Show. I literally have no interest in Show whatsoever, he is no doubt the most boring wrestler in the company and another major Heel run is just the icing on the fucking cake with me. He need to get his ass out of the company ASAP and I’m still ticked off that he completely destroyed the momentum of Mark Henry and Cody Rhodes. 

Daniel Bryan is one lucky man to survive that train wreck of horror.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I hated Big Show as a babyface but now I can manage watching him on my tv if he's just playing that generic monster heel. Either way, he is pretty fucking boring and is booked much stronger than he deserves. One thing I did enjoy with the show was seeing more of ADR. They need to allow him to kick it up a notch and be involved in some actual storylines. They are at least trying with him now though. That's something I haven't been able to say since he moved from Smackdown in the first place.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> No it wasn't, Smackdown with D-Bry as champion was good every week.


You're a bad troll


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

The Redeemer said:


> No it wasn't, Smackdown with D-Bry as champion was good every week.


Rolf another deluded bryan mark his title run was as boring as every other champion if not worse...... zzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

Probably been said already, but I can't be the only one who MARKED THE FUCK OUT at "Tonight, I beat the World Heavyweight Champion."

Right?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Put Ryback in a feud with Kane after No Way Out. Maybe have Santino drop the US Championship to Kane so him and Ryback can feud for the belt.

Glad Cesaro is returning next week. They actually hyped him with a video package. There might be some hope for him after all.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Put Ryback in a feud with Kane after No Way Out. Maybe have Santino drop the US Championship to Kane so him and Ryback can feud for the belt.
> 
> Glad Cesaro is returning next week. They actually hyped him with a video package. There might be some hope for him after all.


Considering his current gimmick I don't even know if that's a good or bad thing.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Firallon said:


> You're a bad troll





Fire at Heart said:


> Rolf another deluded bryan mark his title run was as boring as every other champion if not worse...... zzzzzzzzzzzz.


Not even worth responding to.

I said too much already.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

After the past couple of weeks I must say that while it took some time to get going, Sheamus is really starting to find his groove as the World Champ. I especially enjoyed him this week, both his opening segment and his match with Ziggler. Punk vs Kane was good for the time it was given as well but the ending to the show fell as flat as one possibly could.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> No it wasn't, Smackdown with D-Bry as champion was good every week.


Co-sign. Him sonning Big Show every week and making that big bitch cry was GOAT. Master manipulator


----------

